
Apple to begin distrusting new WoSign certificates - ridgewell
https://groups.google.com/d/msg/mozilla.dev.security.policy/lWJ1zdUJPLI/xkZA29f6FQAJ
======
l2dy
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12617659](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12617659)

